# How do you all downline for stripers?



## Etter2 (May 14, 2010)

I do a lot of downlining shiners for bass fishing.  Mostly dragging across the bottom.  I run on ten pound test carolina rigged with a 4 foot 8 lb test leader below a 3/4 ounce sinker.  I drag them about as slow as you can across the bottom with the trolling motor bouncing the entire time.  

Most people I see catching linesides this time of year are downlining, but well off the bottom.  What's the best setup for this and at what depth are the stripers at right now?  Thanks for any help.


----------



## Lanier Jim (May 14, 2010)

15# - 20# big game main line.  12# - 15# flourocarbon leader.  Reason...if you get in the the trees, brush, etc - the leader will break and not the main line when you pull it out.   I use a 1oz weight that has swivels on both sides...add about a 6'-7' leader...and a 1/0 - 2/0 circle or octopus hook.   These size hooks work great with Bluebacks, small trout, and shad.   If you go with a 8" - 10" trout or some large bluebacks - bump up to a 3/0 circle or octopus hook.  

Once you find the fish - drop the line down so that your bait is 5' above the fish.   I always use 5' because the herring, trout, shad will move up and down.  You can see the bait moving on your LCG...and see the fish come and eat it!   Don't get it on the bottom!  You bait will find a hinding place and hang you up every time.  

I've got a 30# fish on my wall and pics of fish in the same size class - talk about a thrill!   

BTW - anybody ever do power reeling or jig for Stipers with big flutter spoons or big swimbaits?  Talk about a rush!  

LJ


----------



## Etter2 (May 14, 2010)

Lanier Jim said:


> 15# - 20# big game main line.  12# - 15# flourocarbon leader.  Reason...if you get in the the trees, brush, etc - the leader will break and not the main line when you pull it out.   I use a 1oz weight that has swivels on both sides...add about a 6'-7' leader...and a 1/0 - 2/0 circle or octopus hook.   These size hooks work great with Bluebacks, small trout, and shad.   If you go with a 8" - 10" trout or some large bluebacks - bump up to a 3/0 circle or octopus hook.
> 
> Once you find the fish - drop the line down so that your bait is 5' above the fish.   I always use 5' because the herring, trout, shad will move up and down.  You can see the bait moving on your LCG...and see the fish come and eat it!   Don't get it on the bottom!  You bait will find a hinding place and hang you up every time.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reply.  I'll have to get a couple striper rods set up and give it a shot this summer


----------



## shakey gizzard (May 14, 2010)

Rely on your sonar, then spoon feed!


----------



## JohnK (May 15, 2010)

Will they bite little 3 finger size bream fished like this? What brand, size of spoon or jig do you use?


----------



## Dustin Pate (May 15, 2010)

JohnK said:


> Will they bite little 3 finger size bream fished like this? What brand, size of spoon or jig do you use?



Yes they will bite bream and very well.


----------



## brett30030 (May 15, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/W_lmILa04Ao&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/W_lmILa04Ao&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## shakey gizzard (May 16, 2010)

brett30030 said:


> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/W_lmILa04Ao&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/W_lmILa04Ao&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


MadMike does it again!


----------



## lswoody (May 16, 2010)

Will this downlining work with white bass too?????


----------

